# Mac OS 8 sur disquettes ??



## DARKEMUS (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour !

Je ne sais si le sujet à déjà été abordé, mais cela serait très probable...
Je dois fatiguer, vu l'heure tardive, mais je ne trouve pas l'onglet de recherche sur le forum...
Je vais mettre cela sur le dos de ma migraine.

L'on vient de me donner un Powerbook 520 sous 7.5 avec 24 Mo de RAM.
Je pourrai faire la MAJ 7.6 sur disquette, mais l'envie d'y tester la 8 me taraude...
Or, cette antiquité n'a bien évidemment pas de lecteur de CD, et je n'ai plus de lecteur externe SCSI en stock...
Ni d'adaptateur me permettant de relier la bête en ethernet RJ45.

Une question donc simple. Sachant que je possède l'OS 8 sur CD, est-il possible d'en créer un jeu de disquettes ? 
Et si oui, comment ??

Zavoulire !

Gilles


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Juin 2010)

Tu ne pourra pas faire un jeux de disquettes bootables... 
Ce que tu peux faire, c'est faire une image dmg de ton CD, et ensuite, en utilisant SplitsVille, tu découpes ça en morceaux de 1,2 Mo, que tu transfères par disquettes sur le PowerBook.... pour reconstituer l'image par la suite... 

Mais il faut avoir "beaucoup" de place sur le disque dur (Pour l'image du CD, et le système à installer)

Ensuite, tu démarres sur un disquette de 7, tu monte l'image avec DiskCopy, et enfin, tu peux lancer l'installation.... 


Mais lis les conseils des autres avant de te lancer dans ça : mon expérience est très réduite sur les OS Classic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

Catégorie "conseils", je te recommande de, soit, te contenter de la 7.6.1, soit de passer carrément à la 8.1, car la 8.0 était largement aussi buggée que la 7.5.

Par ailleurs, la 7.6.1 avec 24 Mo, c'est assez confortable (elle tourne très bien avec 12 Mo sur mon Duo 230), alors que la 8 ou la 8.1 avec 24 Mo, ça risque de faire assez serré, de mémoire.

Enfin, autre problème : même si tu as un 520c avec le "gros" disque de &#8230; 240 Mo, ça ne suffira pas pour l'image disque du CD qui fait 300 Mo, et alors, si c'est vraiment un 520 avec le disque de 160 Mo, je ne te dis pas &#8230;  Quant aux "disquettes", même si c'était possible, il en faudrait 230 environ :affraid:

Par contre, si tu as l'adaptateur AAUI-15/RJ45, tu peux tenter l'installation "en réseau".


----------



## DARKEMUS (8 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous deux de ces conseils ! 
Je peux donc faire une croix (pour le moment !) sur l'OS 8 car le disque du Powerbook fait 250 Mo... Adieu l'image disque.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un lecteur Cd pour tenter l'installation !
Je vais également fouiller dans mes cartons pour voir si j'ai encore l'adaptateur réseau.
Ce qui n'est pas pour tout de suite.

J'ai la 8.1 en stock. Si j'y arrive, j'essaierai donc celle-ci.

Pour la mémoire, je ne me souvenais pas du minimum exigé par l'OS 8.
Ce PB en a 24.

Si j'y arrive, et je tenterai à l'occasion, par pure curiosité.
Tout en retenant que 7.5.6 est ce qu'il y aurait de plus confortable pour cette bête !

Encore merci à vous deux. Je vous tiens au jus (de pomme !).

Gilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Pour la mémoire, je ne me souvenais pas du minimum exigé par l'OS 8.
> Ce PB en a 24.



Minimum 20 Mo, dont au moins 12 de mémoire physique, mais les minima requis ne donnent pas vraiment une utilisation pratique confortable, avec 24 Mo, portés à 36 avec la mémoire virtuelle, ça passerait à l'aise, mais voilà : 195 Mo de disque utilisés par le système, plus 36 Mo réservés au fichier d'échange, ça nous met à 231 Mo, donc, ton disque est déjà saturé avant même d'avoir installé ta première application !



DARKEMUS a dit:


> Si j'y arrive, et je tenterai à l'occasion, par pure curiosité.
> Tout en retenant que 7.5.6 est ce qu'il y aurait de plus confortable pour cette bête !



Non, 7.5.6 n'est pas confortable du tout, pour aucun Mac, parce que Mac OS est passé directement de 7.5.5 à 7.6  Cela dit, pour ta machine, l'idéal reste la 7.6.1, et si tu as la 7.6, la MàJ 7.6.1 est gratuite, et téléchargeable sur le site d'Apple. Par contre, la 7.6 est une version "majeure payante"*, et pas une mise à jour de la 7.5.x

Cela dit, pour les Mac "680x0", la 7.5.5 n'est pas mal non plus, c'est sur les PPC, surtout sur les premiers (jusqu'à 100 - 120 Mhz), qu'elle posait quelques problèmes dus au fait qu'elle y tournait en émulation 680x0, justement.


(*) La version la plus récente de Mac OS distribuée "gracieusement" par Apple est la 7.5.5


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

En tout cas je confirme que 7.5.3 est bien bugé et mon CD (copie de mon original qui est rayé) de 7.6 ne passe pas sous mon antique lecteur CD Toshiba SCSI (2X) car j'avais essayé de l'installer sur mon Powerbook 165C


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> En tout cas je confirme que 7.5.3 est bien bugé



La 7.5.3, oui, mais la 7.5.5 bien moins, en outre, la majorité des bugs recensés résultant de l'interaction avec l'émulateur de code 680x0 d'Apple, ne concernent que les Mac PPC, et l'utilisation de Speed Doubler de Connectix permet en outre d'en réduire encore un peu le nombre (sur PPC, s'entend).


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Ben pourtant sur mon Powerboook 165C j'ai souvent des bombe et même des fois il gèle complètement c'est étrange car avant sous OS 7.1 il fonctionnais très bien mais j'ai les disquettes d'origine de 7.1 donc je vais le remettre


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2010)

Il y a des machines qui ne s'entendent pas trop bien avec des systèmes, et de ce point de vue, les PowerBook de l'époque étaient plutôt en première ligne. Mon Duo 230, par exemple, depuis qu'il est passé sous 7.5.5, il a tendance, après une période d'inutilisation, à se mettre en veille forcé dès la fin de chargement du Finder, et je galère souvent pour l sortir de là. Le passage en 7.6.1 n'a pas apporté d'amélioration sur ce point.

Par contre, sur d'autres machines (3 ans d'utilisation quotidienne sur feu mon SE30, entre autres), il s'avère très stable.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Juin 2010)

Oui tout ce que j'espère c'est que c'est bien un problème logiciel et non matériel, je vais le remettre sous 7.1 et on verra bien ...

PS : Je t'ai envoyer les timbres


----------

